# Modding a Surefire Peter Hauk head



## DrafterDan (Dec 30, 2021)

Apparently somebody purchased the leftovers from Peter Hauk, as they were on eBay a few months ago. I picked up this head, looked to be a 6P format. I purchased a Fivemega body and tail for it, looks pretty good together.
On the head, it didn't fit exactly, and looking into it further showed that it was actually out of round. That would explain the damage to the sides. Oh well, I ran a 20tpi tap through it, and it fits better. Not awesome, but perfectly serviceable.
It's a weapon-mount head, with the old school foam buffer, I like the way it looks!
The downside is that the glass was originally press-fit. I had to purchase some acrylic lenses and set them up in the lathe to slightly reduce the diameter so I could press it in. I broke a couple getting the dimensions correct, but I think it worked out quite well. On to the images!


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 2, 2022)

Holy cow! 😱
Sweeeeeeeeeet


----------



## sween1911 (Jan 3, 2022)

Amazing! I saw those Peter Hauck items on the 'bay as well. So cool that you picked up something from that and gave it new life. Very cool.


----------



## DrafterDan (Jan 4, 2022)

Thank you, it does feel good to make a bunch of parts into a workable torch. I do need to build a new engine, because I gifted the 6v dropin that was in this torch. 

Found a couple other photos of the project. The first was relieving the head just a smidge, so it interacts with the o-ring properly.










~D


----------



## dotCPF (Jan 6, 2022)

I grabbed a few interesting things from that fella as well, I missed the neato 6Ps though, that #13 ribbed got away from me  Very cool work, I was most interested in some of those heads, very cool to see some of it put to use! 

Bravo!


----------



## python (Thursday at 12:15 PM)




----------

